# Advice needed on i pad



## zundap (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, i am thinking of getting an i pad to access the Internet, but since they are rather expensive i was wondering if there is anything better than i pad, or something equal to it but cheaper. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Not every website works properly with iPad. iOS devices don't support Flash, so keep that in mind. Do you need a tablet? For the iPads price you could get a PC or laptop, or bunch of Raspberry Pis  To browse web you'll need either 4G which is extra $$$/month, or Wi-Fi, in which case there is almost always a computer. I am not against tablets or iPad in particular, I've got one laying around somewhere, which I practically stopped using after I got e-reader. I guess what I am trying to say is when you spend several hundred dollars you probably want to make your user experience with it will justify the price. 
Other alternatives to iPad are Android tablets, which share pretty much the same limitations. There is also Surface RT from Microsoft, that is not cheaper than iPad, but comes with Office suite.


----------

